# 2004 GMC 5500-360 LNL'S "Shrek"



## TheBigBoss83 (Dec 19, 2009)

All ready for work!


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks nice. Is it an old Schwans Truck? Seen some on Ebay for a good price!


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Very eye catching truck. Looks professional. I love it.


----------



## TheBigBoss83 (Dec 19, 2009)

It was a Schwan's truck. I bet the give away is the bumper. I really need to change it!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks really good. Keep the bumper, it gives it character.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

i love the paint job on it! very unique and eye catching! i personally like the front bumper haha only thing i would do is make some nice 4-5' sides for the dump bed


----------



## TheBigBoss83 (Dec 19, 2009)

It's a flat bed. We're using it for our V-box spreader and fertilizing unit in the summer.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

TheBigBoss83;1202406 said:


> It's a flat bed. We're using it for our V-box spreader and fertilizing unit in the summer.


oh nice, how many miles on it? how did you find it? ebay?


----------



## TheBigBoss83 (Dec 19, 2009)

160,000 miles. I have a guy that knows a guy and picked it up for next to nothing. Cheaper than Ebay. I'm thinking of getting another.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

TheBigBoss83;1202441 said:


> 160,000 miles. I have a guy that knows a guy and picked it up for next to nothing. Cheaper than Ebay. I'm thinking of getting another.


lucky you haha I need someone like that, looking for a 450-5500 size truck.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

A bunch of their trucks for sale around here(MN) seem to be LPG. Has anyone else noticed this.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Looks like a workhorse. I really like the paint. Good luck with it.


----------



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

does anyone know if they can be converted to gas? I have had my eye on them as well.


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Theyre pretty good trucks, good luck with it! Does yours run on propane like most of the Schwanns trucks or has it been converted back?


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Nice find!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Very Nice! that is very clean and I like the color you painted it. That looks pretty new to be a schwans truck


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

nice clean looking truck


----------



## TheBigBoss83 (Dec 19, 2009)

It does run on propane. For 2.29/gal. I didn't want to convert it back to gasoline yet.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Whats the pros and cons of lp. Theres one for sale by me w/ 180,000 and 8.1. They want $6500 w/out a bed. How hard is it to switch it back?


----------



## TheBigBoss83 (Dec 19, 2009)

Con-Not many places to fill up.
Pro-cheaper fuel

I've been quoted around $1500 to switch it to gasoline. $6500 Sounds like the going rate for them when i've searched around. You wouldn't pay that much for it if you knew what I can get them for.


----------



## TheBigBoss83 (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah, Schwans is slowly changing their fleet back to diesel trucks.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

TheBigBoss83;1203145 said:


> Con-Not many places to fill up.
> Pro-cheaper fuel
> 
> I've been quoted around $1500 to switch it to gasoline. $6500 Sounds like the going rate for them when i've searched around. You wouldn't pay that much for it if you knew what I can get them for.


If you can get them that cheap, hook me up and make a buck.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Advantage;1204031 said:


> If you can get them that cheap, hook me up and make a buck.


ditto...i'll gladly throw you some $ to save some!


----------



## TheBigBoss83 (Dec 19, 2009)

If you seriously want one give me a call.


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Jared, there are 2 or 3 in our area on ebay right now. Around 150k, still propane powered, selling for about $3500


----------



## Trane365 (Jan 10, 2010)

nice rig Thumbs Up


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

TheBigBoss83;1203145 said:


> Con-Not many places to fill up.
> Pro-cheaper fuel
> 
> I've been quoted around $1500 to switch it to gasoline. $6500 Sounds like the going rate for them when i've searched around. You wouldn't pay that much for it if you knew what I can get them for.


Can I get your email or phone number?


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

i like the paint job!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice truck! I like the color and the bumper, it really lets the truck stand out!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

so how much do you have into the flatbed and paint job? How big of a propane tank is on there?


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

TheBigBoss83;1204214 said:


> If you seriously want one give me a call.


Can you pm me or send me your contact info? I'd like to talk more about it. Thanks.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

WilliamOak;1205057 said:


> so how much do you have into the flatbed and paint job? How big of a propane tank is on there?


ditto on this, would love to talk to you about this...you can pm me if ya want. how does the truck do mpg wise?


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice find. That baby is very eye catching for sure.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

looks great...really catches the eye with that paint color


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

This is just one of the about 6 I have found in our area. I always come across them when looking for other trucks. They all seem to be in the $3,500 range, around 150-170,000 miles, propane. Quite common in MN, so fly out and pick one up.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/ctd/2137698128.html


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

SSS Inc.;1205564 said:


> This is just one of the about 6 I have found in our area. I always come across them when looking for other trucks. They all seem to be in the $3,500 range, around 150-170,000 miles, propane. Quite common in MN, so fly out and pick one up.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/ctd/2137698128.html


MN is where Schwans is out of right? I remember seeing them a TON when I lived up there as a kid.

One last ? (for now)- what kind of mpg/power do you see out of the propane? I've read from a couple mpg worse to 3 or so mpg better on average. Not that it makes a huge difference as you save enough on fuel already...


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING (Dec 21, 2009)

nice truck!


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

a buddy of mine has one for sale for 3k


----------



## TheBigBoss83 (Dec 19, 2009)

4.5 mpg fully loaded. that is 22,000lbs. Typical driving your around 7mpg.


----------



## emeroz (Nov 18, 2011)

*5500 and skid*

We are buying the Swann's 5500s, then building a flatbed with a removable dovetail and ramps to haul our skid steers...no more skid trailers for snow removal. And with the truck weight of 22,000 lbs so no special license required for the drivers. So far we have converted three trucks and have three more to do.

GMC 5500 with Snowdogg CM 10
Ford F150 with


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Just wanted to bump this up, looking to set up one of these trucks. Where are you guys getting these from?


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

WilliamOak;1205801 said:


> MN is where Schwans is out of right? I remember seeing them a TON when I lived up there as a kid.
> 
> One last ? (for now)- what kind of mpg/power do you see out of the propane? I've read from a couple mpg worse to 3 or so mpg better on average. Not that it makes a huge difference as you save enough on fuel already...


Correct, out of Marshall. Bout an hour and a half south of me

Nice lookin truck, the green and chrome really pop


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

The IH dealer(Meyer's) in Cameron, WI had a whole bunch still when I went past last week. I had looked last summer and they were $3,000-4,000 average. They had some a little less but were beat up a little, I think the cheapest was $1,900? I wanted to pick one up to see but would have converted it to regular gas, never had the extra play money to do it though.

The OP's truck does look nice, a regular bumper and no one would know what it was.


----------



## Sonoma97 (Feb 21, 2011)

Is it possible to have the frame cut short and turn into a short wheel single axel dump? I would think that the frame mounts would allow you to shift the axel up and find a factory draveshaft?


----------



## lawnangel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

So what was the cost of the conversion? Paint, flatbed, etc.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

I realize this is old but nice truck.
There are lots forsale around here. Most schwanns have converted over to cabover trucks. A friend of mines father ran a propane business around the country all of there trucks We have converted a few off road trucks from gas to propane and its not very expensive or complicated so I imagine it shouldnt be to bad to switch it back. 
A week ago a friend was talking about getting one of these after seeing your truck I may have to join him.


----------



## kthelen (Apr 3, 2012)

Anybody willing to share their favorite "source" of these trucks? (Email is OK if you don't want to tell the whole world - I'm keith at kanabec dot net.)

I've got an older C65 that's waiting to be repowered, and am considering going the propane route. Seems like finding a wrecked, rusty, or otherwise undesirable Schwans truck and pulling its drivetrain might be an easy solution. But the only guys I've found selling these trucks are rather proud of them ($4000-6000, shined up and ready to drive away).

I'm pretty much midway between the Cities, Duluth, and St. Cloud - so if anyone can suggest places to look I'm all ears. Or, better yet, what auction Schwans themselves sends them to 


--Keith


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

kthelen;1472280 said:


> Anybody willing to share their favorite "source" of these trucks? (Email is OK if you don't want to tell the whole world - I'm keith at kanabec dot net.)
> 
> I've got an older C65 that's waiting to be repowered, and am considering going the propane route. Seems like finding a wrecked, rusty, or otherwise undesirable Schwans truck and pulling its drivetrain might be an easy solution. But the only guys I've found selling these trucks are rather proud of them ($4000-6000, shined up and ready to drive away).
> 
> ...


i second this motion


----------

